# String making ( split yoke)



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi I am about to make my 1st bow strings and I have seen heaps of photos on how to make the strings all but how to you do the split yokes for the controll cables . Does any 1 have pictures / links on how you do this part or just give up and make floating yokes? thanks


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Make the split yoke like you would make a string. Just use 1/2 the number of strands and make the string twice as long as the split yoke that you need. Serve both ends and then fold the string on itself. You now serve the middle ( which is one end of the yoke) and then serve the split ends about 6 inches from the loops if you want to have a good static yoke.

If you want to make a floating yoke, make a string about 14 inches long. then make a string about 7 inches shorter than the bus cable (split yoke cable). Serve one end of the bus cable and then run the short 14" string through the unserved end of the bus cable and you have a floating yoke bus cable.

I know that I have not done an excelent job of describing what to do but since you already know something about making strings maybe this will help you out.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

The 1st part I dont really understand so do you make 2 strings then split 1 then serve together? Thanks


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok I will attempt to do a better job. Make one string twice as long as the cable that you want. If you want a 40 inch cable make a string which is 80 inches long. The ends of this string are the ends of the split end of the cable so serve the ends if you like. Now take the string and fold it in half. The two ends which you served are now at the split end of the cable. Serve the other end of the cable as needed then serve the two split ends together about 6 to 7" from the loops if you like.

Note when you make the string use only half the number of strand that you want in the cable because when you fold it together you will have twice the number of strands in the cable as you do in the string.

You could make two seperate strings as you described but then the cam end of the string might get bulky but it would work. But I think most will agree that it is better to just do it as I have attempted to describe.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks now I understand :smile:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

When I started making strings, I had to ask the same question. The string making cd did not show how to make the split cable. Sorry that it took me two trys to help you out but I am glad to have been helpful.

Making strings is not extremely hard but you will be very pleased that you have made your own strings and you will have the confidence to make all kinds of repairs to your strings as they wear under normal conditions. I expect that both you and I will get better and better as we make more strings.


----------

